# Need fork straightened



## baronvoncatania (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a westfield with a slightly bent fork, it's not twisted at all just pushed straight back slightly. Is there anyone out there who can fix this?

thanks  jim


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have this handy tool and am local in MA too, Templeton.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2015)

Pretty freaking cool, I haven't seen it done that way.  I need to find one of those!


----------



## the tinker (Feb 13, 2015)

*homemade fork straightner*

REAL easy, fun TO make tool that is amazing to use.   the problem with trying to straighten forks is ,if you take them off the bike, and try to correct it you may buckle it in stead of getting it straight.  its also hard to gauge how far you have to go with it, and may ruin the fork.  
by leaving it on the bike it is bending with the jack , in the confines of the head tube it will not buckle.
 the jack pictured is made from a GM car jack. takes about an hour to make.  Old ED Boros the "headbadge man" showed me how to make this and it takes less than a minute . the bracket is made from a piece of angle iron  that has a notch cut into it where it fits over the bottom bracket. turn the bike upside down.  remove the wheel.  bolt an old hub into the fork, and bring bumper bracket up to the hub and jack to its straight. I rapped the homemade angle bracket with tape so I dont scratch the paint on the bottom bracket. When I go to a swap I always got it with me to straighten my pals forks, or anything else. also is a good weapon   .


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you go back to talking in a third party? I enjoy reading your stories. Mike


----------



## the tinker (Feb 13, 2015)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Can you go back to talking in a third party? I enjoy reading your stories. Mike



The tinker has got in trouble for a couple things here and can only use "third person" for special occasions .
AND, I was only kidding on the weapon comment. I thought of it when I was holding it after taking the photos that it may have other uses.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 14, 2015)

GE jack..."Pick and Pull" here I come. I seem to always find bikes with bent forks.

But I wish I could find one of these.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 14, 2015)

the tinker said:


> I was only kidding on the weapon comment. I thought of it when I was holding it after taking the photos that it may have other uses.




Well heck, Dang it Tink,  I just wasted 50 bucks at the 'Car Jacks as weapons defense school', cause of what ya said! 

So the tinker was just Joking? dang it!


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

That is very cool!  I need on of these tools. 



kz1000 said:


> I have this handy tool and am local in MA too, Templeton.


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

That is very cool!  I need on of these tools. 



kz1000 said:


> I have this handy tool and am local in MA too, Templeton.


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

the tinker said:


> REAL easy, fun TO make tool that is amazing to use.   the problem with trying to straighten forks is ,if you take them off the bike, and try to correct it you may buckle it in stead of getting it straight.  its also hard to gauge how far you have to go with it, and may ruin the fork.
> by leaving it on the bike it is bending with the jack , in the confines of the head tube it will not buckle.
> the jack pictured is made from a GM car jack. takes about an hour to make.  Old ED Boros the "headbadge man" showed me how to make this and it takes less than a minute . the bracket is made from a piece of angle iron  that has a notch cut into it where it fits over the bottom bracket. turn the bike upside down.  remove the wheel.  bolt an old hub into the fork, and bring bumper bracket up to the hub and jack to its straight. I rapped the homemade angle bracket with tape so I dont scratch the paint on the bottom bracket. When I go to a swap I always got it with me to straighten my pals forks, or anything else. also is a good weapon   .View attachment 196568View attachment 196569View attachment 196570View attachment 196571




Good ideas too! I think I'll make one of these.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 14, 2015)

When I was a kid, had but little too nothing for tools, a crescent, pliers, 1 Philips, 1 flat head a few hammers and a decent vise. But I used to straighten forks yet fer the life of me, I can't recall how I did it, with practically nothing back then. I acquired a 55 Schwinn bike with bent fork and been trying to remember but it ain't coming back. Albiet since I down sized almost 5 year ago, when moved, only have a little crappy clamp on vise now. 

I am guessing here but, possibly, I just mounted the fork in the vise, and lifted the frame. I donno, cept when ya got little to nothing fer tools as I did, I got very creative cause; I fixed anything and every thing with them. One way or another I was determined and accomplished the job. .

That GM Jack method is sweet, easy to make too, nice!. Yet I ain't got the space to make another or add another tool like that fer a 1 time maybe twice usage any more. . Plus now that I know the tinker was only joking about using for a weapon, shoot, that's just 1 more reason, not to waste space.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's The Little Brute at work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1p7mAyy2XQ


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 14, 2015)

here's how we used to straighten forks back at the shop when we had few tools.
  Just mount a bike hook on a wood beam / board and brace it with a 2 x 4 as shown.
  after everything is in place just lift up the back wheel


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 14, 2015)

Or use a little brute for on the bike


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 14, 2015)

Or use a Park alignment tool if the blades are bent back uneven.


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2015)

the tinker said:


> REAL easy, fun TO make tool that is amazing to use.   the problem with trying to straighten forks is ,if you take them off the bike, and try to correct it you may buckle it in stead of getting it straight.  its also hard to gauge how far you have to go with it, and may ruin the fork.
> by leaving it on the bike it is bending with the jack , in the confines of the head tube it will not buckle.
> the jack pictured is made from a GM car jack. takes about an hour to make.  Old ED Boros the "headbadge man" showed me how to make this and it takes less than a minute . the bracket is made from a piece of angle iron  that has a notch cut into it where it fits over the bottom bracket. turn the bike upside down.  remove the wheel.  bolt an old hub into the fork, and bring bumper bracket up to the hub and jack to its straight. I rapped the homemade angle bracket with tape so I dont scratch the paint on the bottom bracket. When I go to a swap I always got it with me to straighten my pals forks, or anything else. also is a good weapon
> 
> ...


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 16, 2015)

*fixing the fork*

Hey kz1000

I'd like to contact you about fixing my bent fork. It's not bent much, but will probably bother my the more I look at it.  The other method with the bike hook also looks interesting.

Thanks  jim




kz1000 said:


> I have this handy tool and am local in MA too, Templeton.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 16, 2015)

*Pic of bike with bent fork*

Here is bike with bent fork


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2015)

baronvoncatania said:


> Here is bike with bent forkView attachment 196922




wish you lived closer.Could straighten that out in a few minutes.Try to make one of these and you will never regret it.Like I said,the hardest part is finding old bumper jack.Hit the junk yards.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Vincev

I'll look into that, I've seen those jacks around.

jim


----------



## the tinker (Feb 16, 2015)

I think I will check my basement to see if my jack is still down there. looks like mine, only kind of cleaned up a little....... cant find mine ........ is that jack mine vince?


----------



## Otherphone (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a little brute for sale in plymouth MA $40 if anyone wants


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 4, 2016)

Otherphone said:


> I have a little brute for sale in plymouth MA $40 if anyone wants




Provide shipping?


----------

